# Low Key Montebello hillclimb with SRM & Ibike data



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The Low-Key Hillclimb series is here. 7 climbs in 7 weeks

https://www.lowkey.djconnel.com/

It's like a low key race among friends. Some ultra-fast guys and climbers of all speeds and ages.

I joined in the festivities today. This was my first timed climb since my injury so I was happy to be out there. My time today was 37:50. I'm very happy with that since my record is at 35:xx with a lot of training.

There were about 30+ people. The King of the Mountains was Tracy Colwell at 26:+ minutes. Child prodigy, Menso who is sixteen years old and continues to impress at 29:00 minutes. Last year, his best time was 35 minutes.

Anyway, the interesting thing for me was I was actually working. I was product testing the SRM Power meter and the Ibike computer. Both devices measure power but take very different approaches. The SRM uses sensors on the crank. The Ibike measures all outside forces and computes your input power by adding up all the opposing forces. 

Prices are very different too. The SRM is the gold standard in power measurement tools. It's got gold standard pricing too at $3400. The Ibike is $400. It is a small, self contained unit that's easily moved from bike to bike.

So the Ibike is interesting. It's too good to be true but if it works, it brings power measurement to the hands of many people.

So here's the data. The SRM Graph is on top with power at the green line. The Ibike graph is on the bottom with power at the yellow line. Note that the SRM includes a heart rate monitor (red line). The Ibike includes an altimeter with current altitude denoted by the orange line.

So the power lines are eerily similar. The Ibike seems to work!! Note that this is the core strength of the Ibike... hillclimbs. Wind, draft, drag forces do not interfere too much with the power calculations. One of the really cool things about it is that when you coast, the power reading goes to zero as it should. Not instantly like the SRM but after 2-3 seconds, it goes to zero. How does it know I'm coasting??

Note that this is my first major ride on the Ibike. I'm hearing its major issues are:
- rough roads
- riding in a pack/draft
- time trial position
- high wind situations

I'll spend more time with these situations and do the same side-by-side power analysis with the SRM.

francois


----------



## youngknees (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't give me too much credit. I'm 17, 18 in January, and the 35 minute time was on my SASS.
You did pretty well for an old fart getting back into shape  !
-Menso


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*results*

*Results*

*Men*


*pl # rider team category time score*
1 51 Tracy Colwell Colwell 2 26:42 131.02
2 43 Scott Frake WAV-ARA Bald 27:47 125.91
3 19 Menso de Jong Santa Cruz Syndicate Junior 28:57 120.84
4 1 Dan Connelly TNT 3 29:07 120.15
5 39 Clark Foy San Jose Bicycle Club 40 + 29:22 119.13
6 48 David Kelly Webcor/Alto Velo 4 29:31 118.52
7 37 Bill Lloyd Le Matin 1 29:33 118.39
8 17 Brian Edwards 25 - 30 29:34 118.32
9 20 James Porter Western Wheelers Out of Shape Dads 30:23 115.14
10 36 Bill Davis Webcor/Alto Velo 4 30:25 115.01
11 45 Rupert Brauch WAV-ARA 3 30:29 114.76
12 42 Rob McNeill WAV-ARA 2 30:45 113.77
13 16 Peter Mehlitze 45 + 32:13 108.59
14 18 Jeff Loufit 45 - 50 33:00 106.01
15 4 Fred E. Stamm Pen Velo/Kondra 50 + 33:00 106.01
16 40 Geo Kitta Pen Velo/Kondra 50 + 33:26 104.64
17 35 Ron Brunner Commuter Commuter 34:07 102.54
18 6 Greg Dougald AV: Old Guys Finish 40 + 34:53 100.29
19 14 Chris Barnes Stanford Almuni 30 - 40 35:05 99.71
20 21 Pete Heller AV: Old Guys Finish 50 + 35:14 99.29
21 44 Brian Peterson WAV-ARA 2 36:13 96.59
22 11 Peter Merril 50 + 36:39 95.45
23 12 Craig Baker TSJBCDoNPBSJ 40 + 37:04 94.38
24 47 Gavin McRaley Webcor/Alto Velo 4 37:37 93.00
25 50 Francis Cebedo RoadBikerReview 5 37:54 92.30
26 46 Ken Chern Pen Velo/Kondra 4 38:16 91.42
27 9 Ken Straub Team Bikeaholics Older Than You 38:28 90.94
28 22 Tom Lawrence Team Bikeaholics 35 - 41 38:33 90.75
29 34 Stephen Fong San Jose Bicycle Club 5 39:21 88.90
30 33 Brian Birkeland ACTC 40 + 43:16 80.86
31 15 Rich Brunner Cruzie 39ish 43:55 79.66
32 10 Dick Robinson TNT 59 - 60 46:03 75.97
33 49 Adam Tow Blubber Busters Infinity 48:54 71.54
34 8 Craig Swarthout Old 51 52:14 66.98
35 38 Neil Bliss Platypus Racing Heavyweight 53:04 65.92
36 52 Stephen Morris Zero 0 66:01 52.99
</pre> *Women*


*pl # rider team category time score*
1 5 Ingrid Erkman Out of Shape Old Ladies OOSOL 38:47 102.99
2 7 Cheryl Hennessy Velo Bella 35 - 40 41:06 97.18
</pre>


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Photos are here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lowkeyhillclimbs06/2006LowKeyHillClimb1Montebello



Menso:
<img src="https://lh5.google.com/lowkeyhillclimbs06/RTK3XAwCABI/AAAAAAAAADk/2ig3d4LCxRk/IMG_1279.JPG">

Colwell: 26:42 up Montebello!!!!!!!!!!
<img src="https://lh4.google.com/lowkeyhillclimbs06/RTK25mWbABI/AAAAAAAAABU/4ZryVGhSL4s/IMG_1272.JPG">

francois
<img src="https://lh6.google.com/lowkeyhillclimbs06/RTK3MiJ1ABI/AAAAAAAAAC0/14k_-q0mqhc/IMG_1315.JPG">


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Both topics here are so totally cool.
I would love to do the hillclimb series; too bad my ACL is freshly torn.

I hope they have this next year; sign me up!

Looking forward to your next update on the ibike. That looks like the next purchase for sure.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Off topic, but I saw your STI cable routing. That must be a new thing? 

It must shift OK if you have left it like that.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

n26ryan said:


> Off topic, but I saw your STI cable routing. That must be a new thing?
> 
> It must shift OK if you have left it like that.


Yes, those are Nokon cables and they can do a tight 3 inch loop. It works awesome and I've had those cables on for a year and a half now.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The Old La Honda Hillclimb was yesterday. Menso flew up the hill again!

Results
Men

median time = 20:55

pl # rider team category time score
1 43 Scott Frake WAV-ARA Bald 16:33 126.38
2 84 Ryan Sherlock Mad/Ireland 35 + 16:59 123.16
3 17 Brian Edwards 25 - 30 17:13 121.49
4 19 Menso de Jong Santa Cruz Syndicate Junior 17:18 120.91
5 83 Kieran Sherlock Webcor/Alto Velo open 17:19 120.79
6 61 Jens Heycke Me 45 + 17:23 120.33
7 36 Bill Davis Webcor/Alto Velo 4 17:32 119.30
8 39 Clark Foy San Jose Bicycle Club 40 + 17:33 119.18
9 62 Daryl Spano San Jose Bicycle Club 40 + 17:36 118.84
10 74 Dominic Giampaolo Webcor/Alto Velo One-Handed Gimp 17:42 118.17
11 1 Dan Connelly TNT 3 17:43 118.06
12 48 David Kelly Webcor/Alto Velo 4 17:53 116.96
13 20 James Porter Western Wheelers Out of Shape Dads 18:04 115.77
14 45 Rupert Brauch WAV-ARA 3 18:14 114.72
15 75 Kenneth Norton Pen Velo/Kondra 35 + 18:27 113.37
16 102 James Hill AV: Old Guys Finish 50 + 18:35 112.56
17 104 Tore Naluta Webcor/Alto Velo 30 + 18:43 111.75
18 16 Peter Mehlitze 45 + 18:54 110.67
19 40 Geo Kitta Pen Velo/Kondra 50 + 19:07 109.42
20 82 Phil Mehlitz Easton/Specialized Beach Bum 19:16 108.56
21 81 Ramon Alarcon San Jose Bicycle Club 4 19:25 107.73
22 88 Peter Tapscott AV: Old Guys Finish 50 + 19:58 104.76
23 4 Fred E. Stamm Pen Velo/Kondra 50 + 20:03 104.32
24 85 Chris Soukup San Jose Bicycle Club 35 + 20:18 103.04
24 35 Ron Brunner Commuter Commuter 20:18 103.04
25 101 Dave Johnson SU 20 + 20:31 101.95
26 78 Alex Kramer Western Wheelers 5 21:19 98.12
27 6 Greg Dougald AV: Old Guys Finish 40 + 21:26 97.59
28 63 Michael Ma Safeway 6 21:29 97.36
29 67 Martin Hyland Western Wheelers 50 + 21:36 96.84
30 11 Peter Merril 50 + 22:04 94.79
31 73 Barry Burr Men with Guts 45 + 22:15 94.01
32 72 Matthew Larson Hopefully fast 22:21 93.59
33 90 H. William Mirbach Pen Velo/Kondra 55 + 22:30 92.96
34 70 Bob Parker AV: Old Guys Finish 50 + 22:39 92.35
35 34 Stephen Fong San Jose Bicycle Club 5 22:55 91.27
35 86 Alex Matthews No Team Cotter pin 22:55 91.27
36 64 Keith Devlin Team Devlin 59 22:58 91.07
37 69 Rafael Rius GA Riders slacker 24:01 87.09
38 103 Toby Booth Webcor/Alto Velo 30 + 24:21 85.90
39 47 Gavin McRaley Webcor/Alto Velo 4 24:52 84.12
40 15 Rich Brunner Cruzie 39ish 26:02 80.35
41 49 Adam Tow Blubber Busters Infinity 26:04 80.24
42 10 Dick Robinson TNT 59 - 60 26:58 77.56
43 77 Jorge Chang Blubber Busters Infinity 27:07 77.14
44 66 Eric Roodhouse 27:35 75.83
45 79 Steve Nash Unicycle 27:52 75.06
46 76 Derek Tumulak Blubber Busters Infinity 29:47 70.23
47 89 JT Conklin Identity Engines 35 + 31:03 67.36
48 8 Craig Swarthout Old 51 32:03 65.26
49 38 Neil Bliss Platypus Racing Heavyweight 34:47 60.13
50 41 Kwan Low The Cutters 5 34:53 59.96

Women

median time = 27:32

pl # rider team category time score
1 5 Ingrid Erkman TNT OOSOL 23:12 118.68
2 68 Stephanie Gruszunski none 27:32 100.00
3 71 Marie Borselle Girls 40 + 32:15 85.37


Photos are here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lowkeyhillclimbs06/2006LowKeyHillClimb2OLH

Next week is Mt. Diablo


----------

